# Here we go again!



## lean_n_76er (Mar 19, 2003)

Going to try this again with a little more enthu.. gusto.  My diet changes little and I will indicate the changes as they come.  I'm also going to post exercises and W8 used (as sad as they may be).  I don't have my journal with me tonight, but I will catch up tomorrow from the weeks activities.  I've been keeping a journal for day to day activities as well as a tracking journal so I can compare week to week.  I think I've made more gains in the past 2 months, since joining a gym, then I did in the past year at the company social club.  Maybe just my imagination.  

Here's a basic run down of my daily diet:

meal 1 = 16 oz of water, 2 scoops of protein (44g), 3/4 cup of oatmeal w/ SF maple syrup and cinnimin + 12 oz coffee.

Meal 2 = Salad (greens, croutons, cheeze, bacos, noodles + 1 TBSP olive oil) and chicken

Meal 3 = 1 can tuna (6oz)  and 3/4 cup brown rice

Meal 4 = Salad (greens, croutons, cheeze, bacos, noodles + 1 TBSP olive oil) and 8 oz of turkey or beef 

Meal 5 = 1 can tuna (6oz) and an apple

Meal 6 = 2 scoops protein, 1 banana and 1 Tbsp flax oil


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday was chest and Back
Smith machine press - 4@180/4@175/5@170 (W8 is just plates, I don't know how much the bar weighs, doesn't feel like much)
Incline DB Press - 6@55/6@60/5@65
DB fly - 6@35/6@35/9@25

Deadlift - 6@250/6@260/5@270
BO Rows - 5@150/5@145/5@140
Pull-downs - 6@137/6@125
CG Seated rows - 6@137/5@150


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2003)

Wednesday was shoulders, bi's and tri's

Military Press - 5@120/5@115
Upright Rows - 4@135/4@130
Laterals - 4@25/4@20
Rear Delt - machine - 6@110/5@110
Shrugs - 13@210/12@205

BB curl - 6@90/4@85
Preacher Curl - 5@75/5@75
Hammer Curl (drop) - 8@30/6@25/5@20

CG Bench - smith - 6@130/6@135
Skull Crushers - 4@70/6@65
Single Arm OH Extension - drop - 7@25/7@20/7@15


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 20, 2003)

No work out for Thurs.

Meal 2 changed from chicken to porkchop w/tatertots

and Meal 4 from beef or turkey to 2 chicken breasts

Work out for Friday will be legs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh well, so much for keeping up with my journal.  I keep forgetting to bring my log from home to update my W8's, and forget the diet from this past weekend!  Did you ever just say Fuq It! when it comes to your diet?  Saturday was a total waste!  Everything I should have not eaten I did!  Well, so did the wife too, but is that really a good excuse?  Naw, but when you really feel like it, it makes you feel a little better.  Then when you think about it while you are sitting on the couch feeling bloated, then you are really sorry!  I just don't have the disipline that most here have.  Then I look in the mirror and say WTF did I do that for?  Then I say, OK extra time on the treadmill and never make it downstairs!  I have been walking at work lately but not a real fast pace like I should.  I mean, I still have a few hours left after I walk and who wants to work with the sweaty guy?  OK enought self pitty...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 25, 2003)

3/21 - legs
Smith Squats - 4@230/5@225/6@220
Leg Press - 6@315/5@310/5@305
Single leg extension - 6@75/6@80
Lying leg curl - 5@125/5@120/6@115
SLDL - 6@215/5@220


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 25, 2003)

3/24 - Chest and Back
Smith flat bench - 4@185/3@180/7@160
Iso Incline Press - 6@65/6@70/6@75 (each side)
machine fly - 6@120/6@140

Deads - 6@275/6@265/5@255
BO rows - 6@155/5@150/5@145
Pull downs - 5@150/5@137
CG Seated Rows - 5@162/5@175


----------



## lean_n_76er (Mar 25, 2003)

3/25 - shoulders & arms

Military Press - 5@120/6@115
Upright rows - 6@115/5@125 (don't know what happened here - I lost like 10 lbs somewhere since last week?)
Laterals - 4@25/5@20
Rear delt machine - 6@120/5@110
shrugs - 13@215/12@210

BBcurl - 5@90/5@80
preacher cur - 8@75/6@65
hammer curl - 8@30/7@25/5@20

CG smith bench - 6@140/5@150
skull crushers - 6@70/8@65
single arm OH extension - 7@25/7@20/7@15


----------

